# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Prof. Dr. Emin Haxhimusai

## Albo

*Haxhimusai, lufta për të zhdukur familjen e doktorit të shkencave*

_Emin Haxhimusai, si përfundoi doktori i Shkencave që themeloi laboratorin e parë të kimisë në Shqipëri. Historia vjen nga nipi dhe mbesat e vetme që lindën në internim_

ELBASAN - Shumë familje në Elbasan thuajse janë zhdukur duke mos lënë pasardhës. Në shumicën e rasteve, ato u përndoqën nga komunizmi, u vranë dhe u burgosën duke bërë të pamundur vazhdimësinë.

Një fat të ngjashëm pati edhe familja Haxhimusai. Mbesat dhe nipi i vetëm lindën dhe u rritën në internim dhe mundën të shpëtojnë e të rikthehen vetëm sepse bashkëshortja e njërit prej djemve Haxhimusai kishte të vëllanë dëshmor lufte. Por këta fëmijë gjithë jetën u lanë në hije dhe u persekutuan.

Historinë dhe të dhënat për historinë e kësaj familjeje i ka grumbulluar një studiues i traditës elbasanase, Shpëtim Haxhihyseni. Ai tregon se mbesat e Eminit, Doktorit të Shkencave që hapi të parin laborator të kimisë në vend, sjellin kujtime mjaft të trishtueshme nga ajo kohë.

Një prej tyre, Afërdita, e martuar tek familja Hasekiu, thotë se ata si fëmijë lindën dhe u rritën në internim ndërsa i ati i vdiq shpejt. Një vajzë e Agimit, njërit prej vëllezërve Haxhimusai, u martua tek familja Bakalli, ndërsa Hedija nuk u martua. Kurse djali i vetëm është larguar emigrant dhe tashmë jeton në Greqi.

Shpëtimi duke mbledhur të dhëna për këtë familje sjell edhe historinë e plotë sesi u përndoqën, u vranë dhe tashmë nuk kanë gjurmë vazhdimësie Haxhimusait, të njohur si nacionalistë, por që patën të njëjtin fund megjithëse Emini la Vjenën për të kontribuar për vendin e tij.


*Historia e familjes*

"Në rrugicën pa krye përballë godinës dykatëshe të Bahollëve (ish-dispanseria) jetonte një familje e thjeshtë tipike elbasanase, familja e Xhaferr Haxhimusait. Xhaferri pati 4 fëmijë: tre djem dhe një vajzë.

Djemtë ishin Ymeri, Emini, Qamili. Vajza, Fatimeja u martua me Hysen Strugun. Pas vdekjes së babait, Ymeri ushtron tregtinë, ndërsa Emini dhe Qamili ndjekin shkollat.
Emin Haxhimusai u lind në vitin 1905.

Qysh në fëmijëri spikati tek ai zelli për mësim dhe u shqua ndër moshatarët për intelektin e tij. Me kujdesin e vëllait të madh, Ymerit, ai u dërgua në Austri për të vazhduar studimet e mesme dhe të larta. Pasi mbaroi me rezultate të shkëlqyera në Vjenë për inxhinieri kimike, në tre vitet që pasuan, mbroi doktoraturën në Linz të Austrisë. Fitoi titullin Doktor në shkencat kimike dhe ishte ndër të parët shqiptarë me këtë titull.

Nuk e pranoi ofertën që iu bë për të punuar si asistent i profesorit të tij në laboratorin e akademisë, por vendosi të kthehej në Shqipëri. Dhe, me t'u kthyer në atdhe qëndroi në Tiranë duke u caktuar epror dhe themelues i të parit laborator kimik kombëtar.

Vlerësohej si njohës i thellë në shumë çështje teorike dhe në veçanti për aftësitë në procedimin e praktikave eksperimentale. Ra shpejt në sy kultura e gjithanshme perëndimore dhe shpejt u ndodh pranë figurave të mëdha elitare si doktor Bilal Golemi.


*Pushtimi fashist*

Në ditët e pushtimit fashist Emini vendos të pozicionohet si nacionalist i vërtetë, si antifashist dhe si antikomunist i vendosur. Rreshtohet në radhët e organizatës Balli Kombëtar duke pasur edhe funksione të larta drejtuese. Ishte shok e koleg, mik në ideale me Mit'hat Frashërin, Lef Nosin dhe Et'hem Haxhiademin.

Gjatë luftës organizoi dhe gjallëroi "Ballin kombëtar" për qarkun e Elbasanit duke bashkëpunuar me Lef Nosin, Alush Lleshanakun e Osman Doracin për "Frontin e Rezistencës". Nga fundi i periudhës së luftës gjendet në Shkodër për t'u larguar nga Shqipëria me Mit'hat Frashërin dhe Lef Nosin.

Por kthehet përsëri për të marrë shënimet e një punimi të tij shkencor me qëllim që ta botonte jashtë në emigrim. Pikërisht atëherë rruga mbyllet dhe ai mbetet në Shqipëri.


*Vitet e para të çlirimit*

Gjatë viteve të luftës me kushërirën e parë të tij Shegush Haxhimusain, e shoqja e P. Hakanit, debatojnë të dy në shtëpinë e tij për gati dy orë. Ajo i propozon të kalojë me lëvizjen, ndërsa ai e kundërshton, duke i thënë se komunizmin e njoh më mirë se ti.
Pas pushkatimit të Lef Nosit, Emini lë Elbasanin dhe shkon e strehohet tek disa miq të tij në fshatin Dorëz të Librazhdit. Forcat e sigurimit bëjnë çmos për të mësuar vendndodhjen e Eminit.

Atëherë shtohet dhuna mbi familjen e tij. Vëllanë e madh Ymerin e internojnë bashkë me familjen e tij në Berat, ndërsa nënën së bashku me djalin tjetër Qamilin i internojnë në kampin e famshëm të Tepelenës ku i ndrydhnin me dhunë fizike dhe shpirtërore të paparë.

Qamili ishte mësues normalist që kishte punuar anekënd Shqipërisë. Ditët kalonin dhe torturat shtoheshin për nënë Hedien dhe Qamilin. Veç një ditë Qamilin e lidhur e marrin nga Tepelena dhe e sjellin në Elbasan. Kjo lojë bëhej që Qamili të bashkëpunonte me sigurimin e nëpërmjet fshatarëve të lidhej me Eminin, por ai ishte njeri me karakter të fortë e besnik i idealeve të të vëllait.

Si panë këtë qëndrim, Qamilin e fusin në burg dhe e torturojnë për vdekje. Sipas Osman Doracit: "Një ditë në burgun tek shtëpia e Bishqemit, përplasin në tokë një të gjakosur. Ishte Qamili"... Pra, vdiq nga torturat në hetuesi.

E zhuritur nga malli për djemtë një ditë të vitit 1947 Hedia vdiq, mbylli sytë dhe u mbulua në ato dhera të Tepelenës.

Emini qëndroi i strehuar në malësitë e Dorëzit, por sigurimi vepronte dhe më së fundi e mori vesh strehimin e tij.

Shumë kurthe u ngritën për ta zënë të gjallë Eminin. Madje, në një rast gjatë orëve të natës, pasi u vendos shtroja e fjetjes për Eminin dhe dy shkokët e tij, në mënyrë të rrufeshme forcat e ndjekjes ia mbërrijnë dhe në errësirë hidhen mbi shtratin e tij.

U informuan për ta zënë të gjallë, por gabuan. Emini me zgjuarsinë e tij në qetësi ishte çuar e nuk kishte rënë në atë vend, por i veçuar në një kthinë ku mund të largohej, dhe kështu shpëtoi.

Në maj të vitit 1947 u vra i rrethuar nga forcat e sigurimit. Kjo qe viktima e tretë e familjes Haxhimusai.

Ndërkohë. vëllai i madh Ymeri ishte i detyruar që çdo ditë të paraqitej në Degën e Brendshme. Qëndroi në Berat derisa vdiq më 1967-n. E shoqja e tij, e motra e Ali Myftiut, më së fundi më 1967 vjen në Elbasan me 4 fëmijët jetimë. Kështu u mbyll historia e kësaj familjeje që u dënua me zhdukje nga komunizmi. 


_Bardha Nergjoni_ 

_Shekulli
31/08/2010_

----------

